# Anybody here using Gary Fong lightsphere



## tbc (Jun 30, 2012)

Wonder what you guys think about Gary Fong Lightsphere for wedding photography? Any idea?


----------



## KmH (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it makes Gary Fong a lot of money.

Gary Fong has not made any money off of me.

The device wastes most of the light used with it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 30, 2012)

If you are in a small room with low ceilings, it might be ok! As Keith points out.. it is omnidirectional, and that means 80-90% of the light never goes to your subject.


----------



## tbc (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys nobody around me use it, I have no idea about this item very appreciated your suggestion


----------



## sandraadamson (Jul 1, 2012)

I had one used it for one wedding and returned it. I use a bracket to get my speed light off my camera and the lightsphere's added weight on my bracket made my bracket extremely wobbly it was awful. My bracket allows me to move only the speed light not the camera, into horizontal or vertical position and i found the lightsphere so heavy my speed light would move the arm and make it wobble. I use a simple softbox now much lighter and no wobble also 1/2 the price!

www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com


----------



## CCericola (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean for candids and the reception. It is very inefficient with how it handles the spread of light. I use this Westcott Micro Apollo Softbox - 5 x 8" (13 x 20cm) 2200 B&H along with 2-3 flashes set around the room.


----------



## john5189 (Jul 1, 2012)

Very wasteful of battery and uses alot of power each flash because so little goes forward.
If surfaces are light I will probably bouce of them, or use a stofens. The light does what I want it to do.
For close up I use a cheap small umbella diffuser


----------



## tbc (Jul 1, 2012)

Great info guys You guys just save my pocket from buying this item I think I will go with the softbox Christina suggested Thanks


----------



## DScience (Jul 1, 2012)

I've used one, and for certain things I thing it is an AMAZING tool.


----------



## Filipebr (Jul 2, 2012)

tbc said:


> Great info guys You guys just save my pocket from buying this item I think I will go with the softbox Christina suggested Thanks



Best decision EVER!  

I admit I was amazed when I saw his demonstrations and the stuff on his website but then I looked at the cheaper alternatives...and decided they were much simpler/better  for like 1/10th the price


----------



## Steve5D (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm using a couple of Sto-Fen Ominbounces on my 580EX II's, and I'm happy as Hell with them. Not exactly the same thing, but I dig 'em...


----------



## KmH (Jul 2, 2012)

DScience said:


> I've used one, and for certain things I thing it is an AMAZING tool.


Were any of those 'certain things' wedding photography?



tbc said:


> Wonder what you guys think about Gary Fong Lightsphere for wedding photography? Any idea?


----------



## morganza (Jul 4, 2012)

sandraadamson said:


> I had one used it for one wedding and returned it. I use a bracket to get my speed light off my camera and the lightsphere's added weight on my bracket made my bracket extremely wobbly it was awful. My bracket allows me to move only the speed light not the camera, into horizontal or vertical position and i found the lightsphere so heavy my speed light would move the arm and make it wobble. I use a simple softbox now much lighter and no wobble also 1/2 the price!
> 
> www.sandraadamson.com www.sandraadamson.blogspot.com



Fun blog and site links, thanks.


----------



## rub (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't use his lightsphere, but I am going to his house next week to drink beer and hang out in his infinity pool


----------



## KmH (Jul 5, 2012)

There you go. Gary's footing the bill.

At least I would hope it's not BYOB.


----------



## Joshonator (Jul 5, 2012)

I just got a third party version of his "puffer". I haven't shot with it yet but it looks promising.


----------



## mdphoto21 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have his lightsphere. Unfortunatly I dont use it too much because the sto-fen is so easy to slip on and im usually always in a rush. I find that I have to sit down and muscle that thing on my flash. The few times I have used it it does do a great job in most situations. A little more diffusion then the ob. The collapsable one i have does however do a nice job of holding my battery gripped camera up in my bag when i have me 70-200 on it. 

Its soft but its heavily diffused  and you will lose somelight so you will need to boost the flash a bit. Can drain your batteries fast if you dont have a battery pack.


----------

